# 07K with Megasuirt VVT



## fran6c (Feb 20, 2000)

I'm to the finish line of my built, Rabbit Mk1 w/07k engine running on MS3x. engine is running smooth but we have some problems figuring out the VVT. if anyone had experience with standalone and VVT or even with stock ECU where you had problem with the cam or else could be useful to me since so far I don't know if the engine, used, is working proprely or if it is issue with the MS3x. Any way of manualy testing the cam solenoid? We did give manual value thru the MS3x but not results. The engine is making good power until around 4000rpm after that there is nothing much hapening. I spend the last 2 day reading story mostly of people with turbo setup and standalone but they rarely talk about the VVT issue. Thank you for any input.










Francis


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

All the magic happens on the 2 pin solenoid above hte intake manifold towards the rear of the engine. If it is disconnected, it will be rolled forward and give you high RPM flow, if it has 12v 100% DC, it will roll it all the way forward 42 degrees and give you the low end torque. If you have 12v at the plug, you are rolled forward, and yeah, above 5000rpm, it would be a slug. Try to just disconnect the solenoid and see what that yields. 

The factory does it with proper PWM(pulse width modulation), in the same way an injector works. They map it out on a traditional map. This is the smoothest. We have run the 07k on standalones using the solenoid as the Vtech basically just flipping the cam over at 5000rpm, but it is kindof hard on guides and timing tension mechanisms as it is slamming each time. 

If the car is dying, you probably need to play around with the Cam position sensor on the trigger wheel to make sure that your secondary trigger is not outside the acceptable window when the solenoid rolls the timing forward 42 degrees in relationship to the primary crank trigger with the 60-2

Does that help?


----------



## fran6c (Feb 20, 2000)

Like a LOT! Big thanks


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh and fyi, the cam trigger on the cam is pressed on but it can be turned with a flat head and a good thud of a mallet. It's a weird tooth configuration for the oem ecu but most standalone just need one tooth. We carefully grind them with the surrounding lobes taped to protect them and then just leave on of the teeth for easier triggering. The you just need to rotate it till you are in the secondary trigger window.

Cool project!


----------



## fran6c (Feb 20, 2000)

This is true there is not that much information on how the stock ecu is dealing with theses 4 thooth. I'm more than curious to understand the logic behind that.


----------



## whytemotorwerks (May 18, 2011)

*07k*

Hi Hank will u be making the engine mount brackets to put this engine in the b5 audi


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Do you get "full sync" or "half sync"? What does a composite log look like?

With the four ear trigger wheel cam must be set to "poll level" and only one trigger edge will work to make it run. 

This motor should work well with no vvt enabled. Make sure it does before going further.

For on/off use 60% duty is enough to turn it on without causing it to move too quickly. It can be setup for closed loop mapping but make sure the rest works first!


----------



## fran6c (Feb 20, 2000)

Got the cam moving!!! Just have to try to make it move by itself. My EFI guru is trying to make it closed loop will see how this turn out. He told me the car is very "snappy" and fun to drive already.


----------



## Mk2 07k kid (10 mo ago)

fran6c said:


> I'm to the finish line of my built, Rabbit Mk1 w/07k engine running on MS3x. engine is running smooth but we have some problems figuring out the VVT. if anyone had experience with standalone and VVT or even with stock ECU where you had problem with the cam or else could be useful to me since so far I don't know if the engine, used, is working proprely or if it is issue with the MS3x. Any way of manualy testing the cam solenoid? We did give manual value thru the MS3x but not results. The engine is making good power until around 4000rpm after that there is nothing much hapening. I spend the last 2 day reading story mostly of people with turbo setup and standalone but they rarely talk about the VVT issue. Thank you for any input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you help me out with my harness


----------

